# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  George Shelley in Hollyoaks role_

## Perdita

​Singer George Shelley might be about to land his first acting role - as he's said to be in talks with the producers of Hollyoaks.

The Union J member, who also came second in the latest series of I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!, said recently that he'd like to make a move into acting.

The Daily Star reports that producers from the Channel 4 soap have approached Shelley with an offer of a role.

They added that the soap may be willing to "work around George's schedule" so that he could have "either a cameo or full time role".

However there has been no official comment from Hollyoaks on whether the singer has been offered a part.

Shelley recently suggested that he could be recording some new music with fellow I'm A Celebrity campmate Ferne McCann, comparing the ex-TOWIE star to Amy Winehouse.

----------


## alcapo11

> ​Singer George Shelley might be about to land his first acting role - as he's said to be in talks with the producers of Hollyoaks.
> 
> The Union J member, who also came second in the latest series of I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!, said recently that he'd like to make a move into acting.
> 
> The Daily Star reports that producers from the Channel 4 soap have approached Shelley with an offer of a role.
> 
> They added that the soap may be willing to "work around George's schedule" so that he could have "either a cameo or full time role".
> 
> However there has been no official comment from Hollyoaks on whether the singer has been offered a part.
> ...


Why on earth would any soap want him? He has the personality of a chair, emotional scenes would be ridiculously bad.

----------


## alcapo11

> ​Singer George Shelley might be about to land his first acting role - as he's said to be in talks with the producers of Hollyoaks.
> 
> The Union J member, who also came second in the latest series of I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!, said recently that he'd like to make a move into acting.
> 
> The Daily Star reports that producers from the Channel 4 soap have approached Shelley with an offer of a role.
> 
> They added that the soap may be willing to "work around George's schedule" so that he could have "either a cameo or full time role".
> 
> However there has been no official comment from Hollyoaks on whether the singer has been offered a part.
> ...


Why on earth would any soap want him? He has the personality of a chair, emotional scenes would be ridiculously bad.

----------

lizann (04-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

:Cheer: h


> Why on earth would any soap want him? He has the personality of a chair, emotional scenes would be ridiculously bad.


Never having seen G Shelley or an episode
of Hollyoaks( having been misinformed
when it started that is was for teenagers!!)
My only thought is -to inject humour!!

I did get caught up in the Gloved Hand 
Killer Spoilers ho. Thought it was a ref 
to Boston Strangler.
Not sure if that makes me better/ worse
than Parkerman who thought it was ref
to Dot Cotton??! :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

> Why on earth would any soap want him? He has the personality of a chair, emotional scenes would be ridiculously bad.


 i agree he is awfully dull 

 lady c next jungle star for the show

----------


## Perdita

There must be something in the water, as another Union J member is now eying up a soap role.

JJ Hamblett took to Twitter today (January 4) to express his desire to head over to Australia and star in Neighbours or Home and Away.

Addressing his followers, the singer said: "Would love to head to Australia and act in @NeighboursTV or @HomeandAwayTV which one guys? #Neighbours #homeandaway"

Hamblett's interest comes amid rumours that his fellow band member George Shelley is being lined up for a role in Hollyoaks.

While nothing has been confirmed yet, Hollyoaks are said to be in talks with the I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here! finalist and are apparently even willing to work around his schedule.

----------

